# "Thumbs up to Record" driving me crazy



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

We keep getting these "Press Thumbs Up To Record" messages flashing on the screen EVEN ON PROGRAMS WE"VE RECORDED!!

Tonight we watched recorded American Idol and this message came up every 15-20 minutes or so.

Any way to stop this - very annoying.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm not aware of any way to turn off that "feature". You could replace your Tivo with a new DirecTV DVR .... they don't have that feature.


----------



## pacific85 (Mar 12, 2002)

Is this happening during the commercials? If so, then if you press Thumbs Up, you'll record the show that is being advertised. You don't have to press your Thumbs button, just fast forward or skip forward.

I've not seen a Thumbs message during the show that you're watching. Only during the commercials for other shows.


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks litzdog, but, no thanks!

Yes this is happening right in the middle of the show. 
Whats worse, it's happening on recorded shows.


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

Doright said:


> Yes this is happening right in the middle of the show.
> Whats worse, it's happening on recorded shows.


That shouldn't be happening. Did you try hitting thumbs up? Since the show is already recorded it can't hurt. Maybe that will reset it somehow,


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

Krosis said:


> That shouldn't be happening. Did you try hitting thumbs up? Since the show is already recorded it can't hurt. Maybe that will reset it somehow,


Yes I've tried that. What happens is the recorded show stops and the recording options come on screen. Very weird.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I had this happen last night, green thumb popped up during a commercial break but did not go away when the commercial block ended.. Went away for me by returning to NPL and playing the recording again (from where it left off). Problem must be repeatable on the recording as my wife watched the same recording last night, got the error and said it never went away during the course of normal viewing.

Litz, does the green thumb to record flag require a corresponding "flag off" that may be getting forgotten/dropped/corrupted on some promos?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Doright: when's the last time you rebooted your DTivo unit?


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

I've been seeing this too. Very annoying.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Push the 'clear' button and it will go away.

Annoying!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> Doright: when's the last time you rebooted your DTivo unit?


Hey, I was going to suggest that.


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

Dkerr24 said:


> Doright: when's the last time you rebooted your DTivo unit?


Yesterday. I thought that might help too.
I've also used clear to remove it but it comes back again after 15 minutes or so.

Last night we started watching American Idol while it was still recording (were about an hour behind). The "thumbs up" sign came on about 6 times during the show.


----------



## bskouby (Sep 30, 2004)

I am getting this as well on both of my units. The primary unit was rebooted tonight, the unit in the bedroom hasn't been rebooted at all. It is happening on live TV and on recordings. It never bothered be when it happened during commercials, as I skip them anyhow. However, it is extremely annoying to be watching a recorded or live show and have it appear. 

I also get caught in a loop at one point. During a recorded CSI, it asked me three times to record three different shows. What was interesting was that one show I had set up to record. I said, "record as planned", and the "green thumbs up" would not disappear. I had to exit my playback, clear the buffers on live TV, and then start viewing my pre-recorded show again. What a pain!

Any ideas? My wife is reporting that this is happening on recordings of old (syndicated) shows, so it isn't just embedded in new shows. 

There has to be a way to get this taken care of. Wonder if it is a new ploy by DirecTV to say that our "old Tivo's" are crap and you need to upgrade to our great DVR.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

The only time I've ever seen that is during commercials. Are you skipping all your commercials like a good little tivoer?


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I had this happen also. I discovered that the start signal for the thumbs up was read in the commercial before I skipped the rest of the commercial. By skipping the remainder of the commercial, the stop message for the thumbs up was apparently not read, so we saw thumbs up every so often thereafter. I cured it by rewinding to view the last 10 seconds or so of the commercial (actually a network promo for an upcoming show) and the thumbs up cancelled itself and no longer bothered us after the promo.

So, start your skip earlier, or watch the end of the promo to terminate the thumbs up message. Works every time for me.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Doright said:


> We keep getting these "Press Thumbs Up To Record" messages flashing on the screen EVEN ON PROGRAMS WE"VE RECORDED!!
> 
> Tonight we watched recorded American Idol and this message came up every 15-20 minutes or so.
> 
> Any way to stop this - very annoying.


lol, you'd never make it through a single severe weather season in the Midwest. About half the time between Mar-Jun, 1/4 of my screen is taken up by severe T-Storm warnings and Tornado Warnings, even when the stupid storms are over 100 miles distant and moving away from my locale.


----------



## cliffr39 (Mar 23, 2008)

funny timing, tonight was the first time I've seen that thumbs up appear (but was in commercials not the show itself). It was for every TV show commercial during Two and a Half Men on CBS. Never saw it on any other show before. Is this something new that TiVo is starting to push harder (I've read about it, just never saw it before), or does it vary by channel?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Mine do this it seems as a result of fast forwarding. If I time it just right as it appears on screen and hit fast forward to skip the commercial the thumbs up will stay on the screen until I return to now playing or rewind to the commercial to reset it.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Mine do this it seems as a result of fast forwarding. If I time it just right as it appears on screen and hit fast forward to skip the commercial the thumbs up will stay on the screen until I return to now playing or rewind to the commercial to reset it.


Boy that all sounds familiar.


----------

